# no filter paludarium



## foxrain4 (May 22, 2015)

I thought it would be better for me to create a new thread myself
rather than hijacking another thread,
i guess i could get more tips posting at Low Tech Forum
because filter is a big NO for me which itself gives rise
to a lot of challenges.

as continued from
1. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=871897&highlight=
2. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=901233&highlight=
3. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=8120601&highlight=#post8120601

now this is my design plan....again....









the most priority is not the paludarium now
but instead the aquarium plants, 
i would love to grow aquarium plants emersed.

having paludarium with deep waters gives it more humidity
and less maintenance, i cant find a sealed fish tank.

but deep waters with no filters attracts mosquitoes.
fighting fish seems rather easy to take care of, and can easily
removes the mosquito threat.

but then im introduced to the so cute Cherries Shrimps...
which is not practical as im afraid fighting fish eats it
and having Cherries Shrimps alone cant remove mosquitoes threat.


----------



## benjaf (Mar 27, 2012)

My platys and dwarf gourami also love mosquito larvae, and neither bothers the shrimp!
Edit: Oh I see you are talking about ~5G of water? Guess gouramis are out then..


----------



## foxrain4 (May 22, 2015)

benjaf said:


> My platys and dwarf gourami also love mosquito larvae, and neither bothers the shrimp!
> Edit: Oh I see you are talking about ~5G of water? Guess gouramis are out then..


mine should be 15 gallons,
im buying 2ft x 1ft x1ft tank,
any bigger tank and the price increases dramatically.

i dun have filters...are you sure i can keep platys and
dwarf gourami....

edit: (7.5 gallons, other half of tank is land.)


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

The pile of dirt or rock will bring the size of the tank down to very small. It might take up most of it. When you introduce a large pile of something it displaces water, and you then have a smaller tank based on the square area of the remaining water. So you could have a 15 gallons tank, but only actually 5 gallons of living space for the fish. This of areas as rhomboids and calculate square area. I think you should think of crabs if you are going to go this route. 

Why no filter? There are several cheaply made diy filters.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't use a filter in many tanks, not sure where you live but I've never ever had a single mosquito larvae in my no filter tanks.considering after the water is displaced by mound as mentioned above, you're not really going to have tonof room left for a fish to live comfortably.


----------



## foxrain4 (May 22, 2015)

Kalyke said:


> The pile of dirt or rock will bring the size of the tank down to very small. It might take up most of it. When you introduce a large pile of something it displaces water, and you then have a smaller tank based on the square area of the remaining water. So you could have a 15 gallons tank, but only actually 5 gallons of living space for the fish. This of areas as rhomboids and calculate square area. I think you should think of crabs if you are going to go this route.
> 
> Why no filter? There are several cheaply made diy filters.


i dun seems to be too fond of crabs or maybe its just the shops are selling
the very common ones, which i seen adults as big as my palm, i wonder
if cleaning the poo is high maintenance.

i dun mind paying a one time fee of a good working filter like $50,
but my mum wants me to pay her $10 for each filter i own each month... (electricity bill)



CannaBrain said:


> I don't use a filter in many tanks, not sure where you live but I've never ever had a single mosquito larvae in my no filter tanks.considering after the water is displaced by mound as mentioned above, you're not really going to have tonof room left for a fish to live comfortably.


mosquito is common in my country, hygiene inspectors will even come
to your house and check for mosquito if there is a dengue breakout,
and usually a fine will be given, if mosquito is found.

i initially wanted a paludarium so i can plant the aquarium plants
on land because due to my past experiences, they have died underwater,
my favourite cuba plant was the first to died.

however, on this forum, i have seen interesting concept of emerged plants,
and people saying they grow better, and even use another tank to
grow emerged plants then transfer to their fish tank.

________________________________________________

by the way i have bought my 2 feet tank XD


----------



## foxrain4 (May 22, 2015)

i have decided to go for the cherry shrimp tank,
i will wait for the black water to turn transparent first.


----------



## foxrain4 (May 22, 2015)

Kalyke said:


> When you introduce a large pile of something it displaces water, and you then have a smaller tank based on the square area of the remaining water. So you could have a 15 gallons tank, but only actually 5 gallons of living space for the fish. This of areas as rhomboids and calculate square area.





CannaBrain said:


> considering after the water is displaced by mound as mentioned above, you're not really going to have tonof room left for a fish to live comfortably.


unfortunately you guys are right,
right now i only have about 2.5 gallons of water unlike what i previously thought...

i can raise it 5 gallons buying more soil but will mean i will need to throw more money..

its unavoidable but i think should keep a shrimp tank and a emersed planted
tank separately, best option if i want blooming shrimps population and a healthy wallet.


----------

